# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  المحاضرة الأولى للفرقة الثانية في مادة قانون العقوبات العام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية 
 المقصود بمبدأ الشرعية :

               يُقصد بمبدأ الشرعية أنه " لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء على قانون . ومؤدى ذلك أنه بالنسبة للتجريم والعقاب لا يجوز الاستناد إلى اللوائح ، إلاّ بناء على تفويض من المشرع ، كما أنه لا يجوز الاستناد إلى العرف . غير أن استبعاد اللوائح والعرف من عداد مصادر قانون العقوبات أمر قاصر على التجريم والعقاب دون الإباحة .

الأساس القانوني لمبدأ الشرعية :
         مبدأ الشرعية أصبح مبدأ دستوريا في العديد من الدول حيث تتفق الدساتير على اختلاف انتماءاتها على قاعدة أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون. فتنص المادة ( 66)  من الدستور على أنه  " لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء على قانون " .

تقدير مبدأ الشرعية :
        كان مبدأ الشرعية محلا لبعض الانتقادات ، من أهم هذه الانتقادات :

1- إن التقيد بضرورة وجود نص للعقاب على الجريمة يؤدى إلى وجود قصور في حماية المصالح الاجتماعية ، حيث يتضح أحيانا أنه  لا يوجد نص معين للتجريم ولا تملك المحكمة أن تعالج هذا القصور في النص التشريعي ، كما أنها لا تملك أن تسد الثغرات الموجودة في النص القائم .
2- إن التقيد بالعقوبة المحددة الموجودة في النص لا يتمشى مع اعتبارات تفريد العقاب الذي تتسم به السياسة الجنائية المعاصرة من ضرورة أن تتمشى العقوبة مع شخصية الفاعل ، وهو الأمر الذي لا يتحقق من خلال التفريد القضائي .

        غير أن تلك الانتقادات مردود عليها بأن القصور التشريعي يمكن معالجته من خلال تدخل المجلس التشريعي . أما صعوبة التفريد التشريعي للعقوبة فإنه يخفف منه أن المشرع يسمح بسلطة تقديرية كبيرة للقاضي الجنائي تسمح له بالقيام بالتفريد القضائي للعقوبة .

     يُضاف إلى ذلك أن مبدأ الشرعية يحقق ضمانات ويؤدي وظائف عديدة ، أهمها :

أولا -  حماية الحرية الفردية :
            يرمي مبدأ الشرعية إلى حماية الحرية الفردية من إطلاق السلطة القضائية ،  ومن عسف السلطة التنفيذية وكذلك من انحراف السلطة التشريعية  . فقد كان هناك ما يبرر ذلك قبل الثورة الفرنسية حيث كان القضاة يشرّعون في مجال التجريم والعقاب ومن ثم يختلفون في تقدير ما يعتبر من الجرائم وما يتعين توقيعه من عقاب عنها . كما أنه لم يكن هناك ما يحول دون أن يتدخل البرلمان بالنص على تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي . أما السلطة التنفيذية فإنها كثيرا ما كانت تستفيد من عدم وجود النص في القبض على الخصوم السياسيين . لذا نادى الفلاسفة والمصلحون قبل الثورة الفرنسية بهذا المبدأ وبأن تكون له قيمة دستورية . 

ثانيا – التحوط في التجريم :
        يُقصد بذلك أن يتأنى المشرع في التجريم ، فلا يُجرم فعلا إلاّ من قبل مجلس الشعب وبعد دراسة ومناقشة ديمقراطية تكفل للنص أن يأتي معبرا عن حاجة ضرورية للمجتمع وبعد موازنة لجميع الاعتبارات التي تتعلق بالموضوع . 

ثالثا – العدالة :
       لا تتحقق العدالة الجنائية إلاّ إذا كان المخاطبون بها يعلمون بما يعتبر فعلا معاقبا عليه وما لا يُعتبر كذلك . بيد أنه لا يشترط العلم الفعلي نظرا لصعوبة ذلك ، بل يُكتفى بالعلم الحكمي الذي يتحقق بالنشر في الجريدة الرسمية .

رابعا – تحقيق الردع العام :
             يعتبر مبدأ الشرعية لازما لتحقيق الردع العام وذلك بوجود نص مسبق يحدد الأفعال التي يعاقب عليها القانون ، وذلك بعلم الكافة بهذا التجريم وبالعقوبة المقررة له . ولا شك أن الردع العام وظيفة من وظائف العقوبة التي تسعى إلى تحقيقها . ولكي يتحقق الردع العام لا بد من وجود النص المسبق وعلم الكافة به وأن تكون العقوبة متناسبة ، وأن تكون فعّالة أي تجد  محلا للتطبيق حتى لا يكون النص مجرد نص غير رادع .

-	نتائج مبدأ الشرعية :
         يترتب على مبدأ الشرعية عدة نتائج تتعلق باعتبار هذا المبدأ من المبادئ الدستورية ، من أهمها :

أولا – تحديد دور السلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب :
       تقوم السلطة التنفيذية بدور في التجريم ، يتمثل في المظاهر التالية :

1 – تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص :
         تنص المادة (66) من الدستور على أنه " ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء على قانون ………." ،  فتعبير بناء على قانون يسمح بدور للسلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب . فيجوز للمشرع أن يفوض السلطة التنفيذية في بيان تفاصيل التجريم . ومؤدى ذلك أن المشرع منوط به وضع شق التجريم وشق العقاب ، ولا يجوز أن يتخلى عن ذلك كلية إلى السلطة التنفيذية ، ولكنه فيما يتعلق بوضع تفاصيل فنية فإن صياغة المادة (66) من الدستور تسمح بالتفويض التشريعي في هذا المجال .

2- التجريم وفقا للمادة 380 من قانون العقوبات :
       تتمتع السلطة التنفيذية المتمثلة في جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية بالحق في سن لوائح عامة أو محلية تتضمن نصوصا بالتجريم. فتنص المادة 380 عقوبات على أنه " من خالف أحكام اللوائح العامة أو المحلية الصادرة من جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية يجازى بالعقوبات المقررة في تلك اللوائح بشرط ألاّ تزيد على خمسين جنيها ، فإن كانت العقوبة المقررة في اللوائح زائدة عن هذه الحدود وجب حتما إنزالها إليها . فإذا كانت اللائحة لا تنص على عقوبة ما يجازى من يخالف أحكامها بدفع غرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين جنيها " .

3 - سلطة رئيس الجمهورية في التجريم بمقتضى لوائح الضرورة :
       يسمح الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية بإصدار لوائح الضرورة بمقتضى المادة 147 من الدستور التي تنص على أنه    " إذا حدث في غيبة مجلس الشعب ما يوجب الإسراع في اتخاذ تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر في شأنها قرارات تكون لها قوة القانون …". وبالتالي يصح لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر قوانين في مجال التجريم بمقتضى هذا النص . ولكن يجب عرض هذه القرارات التي لها قوة القانون على مجلس الشعب خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها إذا كان المجلس قائما وتعرض في أول اجتماع له في حالة الحل أو وقف جلساته  .

4- سلطة رئيس الجمهورية في إعلان حالة الطوارئ :
     يجيز الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعلن حالة الطوارئ ، ويتضمن ذلك إصدار تشريعات في مجال التجريم والعقاب . فتنص المادة 148 على أن " يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين في القانون ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه ، وإذا كان مجلس الشعب منحلا يُعرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد في أول اجتماع له …. " .

ثانيا – تحديد دور العرف في التجريم والعقاب :
      - يقتضي مبدأ الشرعية استبعاد العرف كمصدر للقاعدة القانونية في مجال التجريم والعقاب . صحيح أن المادة الأولى من قانون المعاملات المدنية تنص على العرف كمصدر للقانون بقولها " فإذا لم يجد حكم القاضي بمقتضى العرف .. " ، فإن إعمال هذا النص لا يكون في مجال التجريم والعقاب .

ثالثا – ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته :
-	 يتعين على المشرع عند صياغة القاعدة الجنائية أن يراعي وضوح النص بشكل يحول دون إبهامه أو غموضه ، لما ينطوي ذلك على تهديد للحرية الفردية وتناقض مع مقتضيات مبدأ الشرعية .

رابعا– حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي :
          يلقي مبدأ الشرعية التزاما على المشرع باحترام مبدأ عدم جواز تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي . فيختلف هذا النوع من القوانين عن غيرها من القوانين في أنه لا يجوز النص فيها على أن تسري بأثر رجعي . على خلاف ذلك  يجوز أن ينص المشرع على تطبيق قانون غير جزائي بأثر رجعي، بينما يحظر النص على تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي .

      وقد عُنيت المادة 66 من الدستور على تأكيد هذا المفهوم بقولها " ولا عقاب إلاّ على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون " .  
      غير أنه إذا تعلق الأمر بتطبيق القانون الأصلح للمتهم بأثر رجعي ، فإن المحكمة الدستورية انتهت إلى أن له أساسا دستوريا ، ويقتضي ذلك أن يكون للمتهم حق في تطبيق هذا القانون بأثر رجعي ، استنادا إلى مبدأ الشرعية باعتباره يشكل الوجه الآخر لمبدأ الشرعية . فإذا كان هذا المبدأ في صورته الإيجابية يقتضي تجريم الأفعال التي ورد بها نص ، احتراما لإرادة المشرع ، فإن مقتضى ذلك من ناحية أخرى أنه إذا عبر المشرع عن إرادة لاحقة في أن يرفع عن الفعل صفة التجريم أو يخفف من جسامة التجريم أو من العقوبة ، فإنه يتعين احترامها في ذلك الجانب أيضا .

      وتختلف القوانين الجنائية عن غيرها من القوانين ، حيث يجوز في غير المواد الجنائية أن ينص المشرع على سريانها بأثر رجعي . فتنص المادة (187) من الدستور على أنه " لا تسري أحكام القوانين إلاّ على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها ، ولا يترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع قبلها . ومع ذلك يجوز في غير المواد الجنائية النص في القانون على خلاف ذلك بموافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الشعب " .

خامسا - حظر القياس والتفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم  : 
         يرتب مبدأ الشرعية التزاما على القاضي وليس فقط على المشرع. ذلك أن هذا المبدأ يخاطب القاضي كما يخاطب المشرع وكذلك السلطة التنفيذية. ويتفرع ذلك عن القيمة الدستورية لذلك المبدأ . ولما كان عمل القاضي يقتضي عند قيامه بتطبيق القاعدة القانونية أن يقوم بتفسيرها ، فإن عليه أن يحترم قاعدة حظر القياس والتفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم .

         ويقصد بالقياس إعمال نص ورد لحالة معينة على حالة أخرى لاتحادهما في العلة . ذلك أن القياس يتضمن عملا تشريعيا لا يجوز في مجال التجريم والعقاب وإن كان جائزا في مجال الإباحة ، استنادا إلى أن ذلك في مصلحة المتهم .

            كما أنه من القواعد المقررة  في تفسير النصوص الجنائية التفسير الضيق ضد مصلحة المتهم والتفسير الواسع لمصلحة المتهم ، أي أنه إذا كان النص ضد مصلحة المتهم ، فإنه يتعين تفسيره بشكل مضيق ، وإذا كان لمصلحة المتهم فإنه يمكن تفسيره بشكل واسع ما دام ذلك في مصلحته ، وذلك إذا كان المعنى غامضا يلتبس على المحكمة .

----------


## eid nasrallah

mountain_river_waterfall_on_fast_mountain_river-t1.jpg شكرا جداجدا على المحاضرة وياريت باقى المحاضرات فى اقرب وقت

----------


## محمد التربانى

الطريقه جميله جدا وياريت باقى المحاضرات  وياريت برضوا  يبقى  فى اسئله فى اخر المحاضره ( ولكم جزيل الشكر)

----------


## خالد عواد

شكرا جدا على المحاضرة بصراحة الطريقة جميلة جدا جدا 
وياريت كل المحاضرات كدة لحد بس الكتاب ما ينزل

----------


## الفقير الى الله

جزاكى الله خيرا يا دكتورة وياريت لو حضرتك تستمرى فى نشر المحاضرات على المنتدى حتى بعد نزول الكتاب

----------


## الفقير الى الله

جزاكى الله خيرا يا دكتورة وياريت لو حضرتك تستمرى فى نشر المحاضرات على المنتدى حتى بعد نزول الكتاب

----------


## خالد عواد

بعد اذن حضرتك يا دكتورة 
مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية يقصد بيه انه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بناء على قانون
( ومؤدى ذلك أنه بالنسبة للتجريم والعقاب لا يجوز الاستناد إلى اللوائح ، إلاّ بناء على تفويض من المشرع ، كما أنه لا يجوز الاستناد إلى العرف . غير أن استبعاد اللوائح والعرف من عداد مصادر قانون العقوبات أمر قاصر على التجريم والعقاب دون الإباحة .)
ممكن شرح ما بين القوسين .. شكرا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> بعد اذن حضرتك يا دكتورة 
> مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية يقصد بيه انه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بناء على قانون
> ( ومؤدى ذلك أنه بالنسبة للتجريم والعقاب لا يجوز الاستناد إلى اللوائح ، إلاّ بناء على تفويض من المشرع ، كما أنه لا يجوز الاستناد إلى العرف . غير أن استبعاد اللوائح والعرف من عداد مصادر قانون العقوبات أمر قاصر على التجريم والعقاب دون الإباحة .)
> ممكن شرح ما بين القوسين .. شكرا


مرحبا خالد 
بالنسبة للإجابة على سؤالك فهي على النحو التالي:
أسباب الإباحة هو موضوع سندرسه إن شاء الله بالتفصيل لاحقا والمقصود بها أسباب إذا توافرت فإنها تزيل الصفة التجريمية عن الفعل المجرم مثال ذلك الدفاع الشرعي عن النفس أو الأموال فلو شخص حاول قتل أخر فدافع عن نفسه وترتب على ذلك وفاة المعتدي فإنه الشخص المدافع عن نفسه لا يسأل جنائيا عن جريمة القتل.
ويختلف مصدر أسباب الإباحة عن مصدر التجريم والعقاب . ففي حين لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون ، فإن الإباحة يجوز أن تستند إلى اللوائح أو العرف . ولا يحمل ذلك مساسا بمبدأ الشرعية ، ذلك أن الإباحة لا تتضمن تجريما أو عقابا ، بل على العكس من ذلك ترفع صفة التجريم عن الفعل ، فهي إذن في صالح المتهم.

للمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنك مراجعة الكتاب صفحة 268 وما بعدها
مع دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## خالد عواد

شكرا يا دكتورة شيماء

----------


## نادين

شكرا دكتورة شيماء
دومت بود

----------


## المحاميه العراقيه

السلام عليكم دكتوره ,ست بس محتاجه مساعدتك في بحثي فقط محتاجه عنوان للبحث في القانون الجنائي

----------


## ايمان السيد

شكرا لحضرتك دكتورة شيماء

----------

